# Brinkmann Smoke 'N Grill



## ikebbq (Jan 14, 2008)

A friend of mine gave me a smoke 'n grill he no longer uses (looks like it has been used no more than 10 times).  I was thinking of converting it to propane.  Can anyone provide any tips or know of any posts on here that would be helpful?  I searched around a little but didn't really find anything.  Thanks.


----------



## ikebbq (Jan 14, 2008)

After giving this some more thought, i've come up with another question.  Could this smoker be used for cold smoking?  If so, what would work best as the heat source, charcoal, propane, or electric?  I already have a offset smoker I use, this is just an extra to tinker with.


----------



## ga_smoker (Jan 17, 2008)

My brother bought an Afterburner for his Smoke n Grill and loves it.

http://gassmoker.com/

Steve


----------



## kookie (Jan 18, 2008)

Good deal. lots of fun tinkering when it was free.

Kookie


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 18, 2008)

Its up to you really but, I would leave it as charcoal. It can be used to cold smoke. Controling the temps with the amount of coal you use. 
Here is a link that turns that thing into a real smoking machine. 
http://www.randyq.addr.com/ecb/ecbmods.html

I have done this to mine and they work excellent. Also added a real temps guage to it a grate level to watch the temps. Here is a pic...


Goodluck with which ever you decide.


----------

